# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Granos y Menestras  VENDO 18 TONELADAS DE MANÍ VIRGINIA BLANCHEADO 32/38 Grado 2.

## toivoa

BUENAS TARDES, Tenemos 18 toneladas de maní según el título:  MANÍ VIRGINIA BLANCHEADO 32/38 Grado 2. 
En sacos de 50 kg, fuera de contenedor, los mismos iban a ser exportados, se fumigó de acuerdo a la especificación y quedaron unas larvas muertas,por lo que el producto no se exportó, sin embargo, está óptimo al 100%. 
Indique su precio sin compromiso, por el lote completo.   toivoa.peru@gmail.comTemas similares: vendo mani morado vendo mani con cascara E.UU.: programa del estado de Virginia busca aumentar la población de abejas melíferas vendo sangre de grado y uña de gato Vendo aji amariilo - 2 toneladas semanales.

----------

